# Now I've gone and done it :(



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I was making good progress setting up the CV values (02,03,04) and I got too brave / stupid. I tried redoing CV29 (speed) and that didn't work so I tried CV08 (Default Reset) and well, that may have done something...

My CN loco now doesn't move, doesn't make a sound, doesn't light up (though it does seem to be powered as I can hear diesel-like rumblings when I press my ear to it 

Mike


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

What value did you write to CV8?

Frederick


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

When you reset the decoder back to factory settings (CV8 to 8)
It will reset the address back to 3. You than know the reset took.

You'll need to readdress the loco to your number or try it with address 3.

Magic


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

There are two steps to a factory default reset, and you'd be surprised how many people forget the second step....removing power to the rails momentarily and then restoring it.

As the previous gentleman reminds us, a decoder comes from the factory already in default condition, meaning it will respond only to Add "03". After you have done the correct reset procedure (by reading about it in the decoder's correct manual), and momentarily broken power to the rails, you must enter and make active Add "03", or you'll get nuthin'....nada...zilch. 

One other thing, some decoders require you to enter a first speed step setting on your throttle before they'll go 'active' and make sounds or move. The Paragon 2 series, as an example, do that. Any time you break track power, and then go to play with your trains again, say the next day or even after lunch, you'll have to give it some throttle to bring it alive. Some earlier QSI's were like that as well, but I couldn't tell you which versions.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Magic said:


> When you reset the decoder back to factory settings (CV8 to 8)
> It will reset the address back to 3. You than know the reset took.
> 
> You'll need to readdress the loco to your number or try it with address 3.
> ...


^^This. Your controller is already programmed with the number you assigned to it so won’t read it as the loco is now reset to 3.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

fcwilt said:


> Hi,
> 
> What value did you write to CV8?
> 
> Frederick


Hi Frederick, 08, as per the decoder instructions.

Mike


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone. No time for trains tonight or tomorrow night but I'll work on this Thursday I hope.

One more question: Is Speed step the numbers 1 to 5 on the throttle dial?

Mike


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

No, it’s the speed steps as defined by the decoder. All have 128 now but older ones will be 14 or 28. You will need to turn the control very gently a small amount to just get the loco moving on speed step 1 by adjusting the start voltage CV to the lowest value possible. Older motors will need a higher voltage to get them moving.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Bit 1 of CV29 governs how many speed steps the motor should respond to, but via the decoder. So, you download the manual for your decoder, find out if it will work on 128 speed steps, or only 28. Then, find a CV29 calculator...google that in your browser...and enter the characteristics of the movement, lighting, direction for forward, and speed steps in the appropriate boxes. The calculator will tell you what number to enter into CV29. Do that. Your decoder, if you have the version and manual correct, and have input the correct CV value for CV29, should behave as you require it to.

Then, place that first speed step, whether one of 28 or one of 128, onto the display. If your loco starts moving perceptibly, you need do nothing else. If it won't budge, then enter "programming on the main" with that loco's address active, get to CV2, and assign a first value of about 10. The loco should begin to move, but maybe it won't...it needs a bit more starting voltage. Now try a value of 20. Does it move, maybe a bit too quickly? Halve the value to 15. You should be very close now.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The takeaway from that last post is that there is no magic formula to dialling in a locos performance. A fair degree of trial and error is involved.


----------

